# tubular tire - where do you carry your spare?



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

I recently bought mt first set of tubular wheels to try out. I'm trying to figure out the best place to carry the spare tubular tire when I ride. I can fit it in a jersey pocket - although sometimes that gets crowded. Where do you guys carry your spare?


----------



## BeeCharmer (Apr 30, 2003)

Get a Jannd saddle bag; they make a model specifically for tubulars. I can fit a small pump, multitool and tire lever as well.

http://www.fullcycles.com/product_info.php/products_id/23607


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I really don't like seat bags.

Mine goes in my center jersey pocket.
Phone/wallet in the left and food/drink tabs in the right.

-Eric


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

Well, I don't do tubulars any more. But for many years, I strapped my expertly folded spare (see photo) under my saddle with a leather toe strap. Some people wrapped their spare with a piece of plastic, put it into an old sock or into a small, store-bought bag. Protecting it does make sense—the strap can chafe the sidewalls and break some threads.


----------



## laffeaux (Dec 12, 2001)

wim said:


> Well, I don't do tubulars any more. But for many years, I strapped my expertly folded spare (see photo) under my saddle with a leather toe strap. Some people wrapped their spare with a piece of plastic, put it into an old sock or into a small, store-bought bag. Protecting it does make sense—the strap can chafe the sidewalls and break some threads.


Thanks for that pic! I was folding it in half, and half again, and it wasn't getting very small.


----------



## JimP (Dec 18, 2001)

+1 for the under seat bag


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

*I use a tubular bag as a saddle bag*

I bought this because I liked the look...

It's a Gilles Berthoud Sew-up tire bag

http://www.wallbike.com/berthoud/sewuptirebag.html


----------



## alexb618 (Aug 24, 2006)

tape it to your seat post


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

wim said:


> Well, I don't do tubulars any more. But for many years, I strapped my expertly folded spare (see photo) under my saddle with a leather toe strap. Some people wrapped their spare with a piece of plastic, put it into an old sock or into a small, store-bought bag. Protecting it does make sense—the strap can chafe the sidewalls and break some threads.


You got it Wim. Years ago when *everyone* rode tubulars, that's how we'd fold them. Then it was the same as you - an old toe strap (it HAD to be an Alfredo Binda) and thin (but robust) plastic to wrap the tub in.


----------



## Dave IV (Jan 20, 2009)

wim said:


> Well, I don't do tubulars any more. But for many years, I strapped my expertly folded spare (see photo) under my saddle with a leather toe strap. Some people wrapped their spare with a piece of plastic, put it into an old sock or into a small, store-bought bag. Protecting it does make sense—the strap can chafe the sidewalls and break some threads.



Bingo!!!. Fold it, stuff it in an old sock, and strap it to the back of the saddle with an old toe strap.
The sock works well as a rag if you need to wipe your hands after changing a tire.

Putting the spare in a dedicated, handsome carrying case makes you look like a bit of a queer, or worse... a tourist. Just kidding, don't everyone go getting their panties all in a bunch.


----------



## dwmmlm (Sep 23, 2009)

Here's a vote for seat post bag. I saw all kinds of folks taping, strapping, hooking and all other things with their tubes in a long race last month. I then subsequently saw lots of those things laying in the road during the race. Usually the most obvious answer is the correct answer.


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

I put it in an old sock and strap in under my saddle with an old leather toe strap.


----------



## mimason (Oct 7, 2006)

Don't forget to stretch the spare. 

Middle back pocket but I think I'll do the sock trick to improve the fit. I know a few that velcro them to the back of their seatpost.


----------



## Kerry Irons (Feb 25, 2002)

*Protect it*



laffeaux said:


> I recently bought mt first set of tubular wheels to try out. I'm trying to figure out the best place to carry the spare tubular tire when I ride. I can fit it in a jersey pocket - although sometimes that gets crowded. Where do you guys carry your spare?


The old Binda Extra toe clip strap has all kinds of nostalgia associated with it, but get caught in a few rain storms, and that spare tire will look like it spent a few days submerged in a swamp. Not only that, the chafing tape might start to delaminate, and any residual glue you have on the tire will be saturated with dirt and so no longer help stick the spare to the rim. Put your spare tire in something that won't let dirt and water reach it. Most socks will NOT fit the bill.


----------

